# PRS Silver Sky vs. Fender Ultra Strat



## oldfiddleplayer (Mar 29, 2020)

Hi... I'm very interested in my next guitar being one of the two fiddles in the title of this post. Even though I'm doing a great deal of online research, I wanted to ask you fellow players your opinion...

1. Silver Sky or Ultra Strat?
2. Why?

I look forward to some fresh perspective. 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It's going to boil down to which neck and profile you prefer.

I was expecting to be blown away by the silver sky I tried based on that it's supposed to be a 60's strat with a PRS headstock, but it seemed a bit meh.

That said, I know I like thicker necks on fenders - 60's necks are decidedly thinner.

They're both going to be solid guitars.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

+ 1 @Budda and had the same experience with the SS. There is a lot of love for them though.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Alex said:


> + 1 @Budda and had the same experience with the SS. There is a lot of love for them though.


I also like the colours available.

I haven't tried out an ultra yet.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Budda said:


> I also like the colours available.
> 
> I haven't tried out an ultra yet.


If I were to buy one of the two options online without playing it, I would still go for the SS. It is a decent guitar and well designed.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I like the volume knob placement on the SS vs strat


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## oldfiddleplayer (Mar 29, 2020)

player99 said:


>


Every picture here is sexy. Both fiddles are appealing in appearance...maybe with a subtle edge for the SS.

With all of us being in isolation, I cant get out to play either of these just yet. 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfiddleplayer (Mar 29, 2020)

Budda said:


> It's going to boil down to which neck and profile you prefer.
> 
> I was expecting to be blown away by the silver sky I tried based on that it's supposed to be a 60's strat with a PRS headstock, but it seemed a bit meh.
> 
> ...


Hey Budda - How were the fret edges on the SS and are edges of the neck rolled?

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

oldfiddleplayer said:


> Every picture here is sexy. Both fiddles are appealing in appearance...maybe with a subtle edge for the SS.
> 
> With all of us being in isolation, I cant get out to play either of these just yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


Buy both and send one back?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

oldfiddleplayer said:


> Hey Budda - How were the fret edges on the SS and are edges of the neck rolled?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


Fret edges were good, but I dont recall if they roll them. I would fire the guitar shop a quick email and they can answer that one.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

oldfiddleplayer said:


> Every picture here is sexy. Both fiddles are appealing in appearance...maybe with a subtle edge for the SS. Most of the reps are now working from home and it makes it difficult to get any input.
> 
> With all of us being in isolation, I cant get out to play either of these just yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


OFP,
It terms of consistency and build, the SS will be hard to beat. You can find a great Fender Strat online and I have many times but I had the help of a trusted dealer rep.

For the SS pricing, check out prymaxe.com - they have good discounts that pop up via email on a daily basis. If you want some solid dealers to deal with, PM me and I can provide a few. I would start with The Guitar Shop in Mississauga.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I also prefer the 6 point traditional pivot bridge over the modern 2 point pivot

a better comparison would be a Fender with same style bridge to the PRS


----------



## oldfiddleplayer (Mar 29, 2020)

player99 said:


> Buy both and send one back?


At the risk of sounding like an idiot, can I actually do that? For example with L&M?

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

oldfiddleplayer said:


> At the risk of sounding like an idiot, can I actually do that? For example with L&M?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


Sure. They sometimes have a restocking fee, but I bet if you called the head office and discussed what you wanted to do, they would be more than accommodating. I think the restocking fee is when someone returns things more than a few times. But as you say, how can you buy a guitar if you can't try it out?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I would work out a deal before you have the guitars shipped to you. Best price, they pay the shipping both ways, no restocking fee if you don't take either one... etc. I would also ask that they have their luthier talk to you first so he can set them up to your preference before you get them.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

player99 said:


> Sure. They sometimes have a restocking fee, but I bet if you called the head office and discussed what you wanted to do, they would be more than accommodating. I think the restocking fee is when someone returns things more than a few times. But as you say, how can you buy a guitar if you cannot try it out?


Quite a few dealers are not accepting returns. It may be worth a try but I would nevertheless suggest handling the least amount of goods incoming into a household.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Alex said:


> Quite a few dealers are not accepting returns. It may be worth a try but I would nevertheless suggest handling the least amount of goods incoming into a household.


People have stated L & M has been practicing a quarantine protocol.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

A Midnight Rose w/rosewood Silver Sky is calling me...


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Tim Plains said:


> A Midnight Rose w/rosewood Silver Sky is calling me...


The Calling must never be ignored.....


----------



## oldfiddleplayer (Mar 29, 2020)

Tim Plains said:


> A Midnight Rose w/rosewood Silver Sky is calling me...


It's calling you? Well now I have to get the SS... I had no idea they could talk! I wont just play it... I'll have it deal with telemarketers, settle arguments with my wife. Who knows what else. 


... sorry... isolation has me a little bored. 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

I really like the L&M return policy... I bought a Z Wreck Jr and returned it when the sh&$ hit the fan... in a typical purchase, there is no restocking fee... 30 days max. Just be up front with them and buy both!
Now to guitars, I’ve owned many, many Strats... I had a ‘63 about a year ago. My first guitar was a ‘57 Strat... I’ve owned about 4 SS geetars... I sell ‘em because I know I can always get another and that the next SS will be as good as the last one. They are lightweight - usually closer to 7lbs than 7.5lbs... they sound great... fat and like a Strat... maybe more highs... but not harsh... and we do have tone controls.  Blindfolded, the SS feels like my ‘63 Strat with a recent setup...
And if you were just buying the SS, The Guitar Shop are the peeps I would deal with!
For me, if you can get over the headstock, it’s a no brainer! Good luck!


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

I actually was comparing the Silver Sky to my '65 AVRI; the neck radii are the same on these two guitars and the pickups sound pretty similar (Grey Bottoms on the AVRI)... Basically, as a died-in-the-wool PRS fanboi (I own 7 core PRSi) I really liked the idea of a Silver Sky and thought maybe I'd forgo Fender except for my Tele, but when I back-to-backed the SS and my '65, I was either on the fence or actually preferred my '65 AVRI across the board. There's no doubt the PRS Silver Sky is an absolutely first-rate Strat-style git-fiddle, but so's my Fender. In the end I let my hands and ears decide and I stayed with what I have...

^^^ I second the recommendation to go to The Guitar Shop if you're thinking of buying PRS; they're first rate people.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll never sell my 89/90 Ultra. A lot of Strats have come and gone over the years but they've all been sold because of the Ultra. That includes Suhr and Andersons. Haven't tried a Silver Sky, or one of the newer Ultra's but there really is no need.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

I haven't played the new American Ultra Strat, but I will say that the American Ultra Tele is _*very* _nice, and they do share some features. I usually like necks that are a little chunkier, but the shape of the American Ultra neck feels very comfortable to me. It has a nice rounded C-shape in the chording area, but has a flatter & thinner feeling D-shape higher up the fingerboard (along with a flatter radius up there as well). The sculpted heel does make more of a difference than you might think, as I can comfortably play a partial barre with my first finger about two frets higher compared to a standard square heel. The rolled edges also feel very comfortable, but they are not so drastic that the string wants to slip off the edge. The build quality overall is very well done.

I would definitely give the new American Ultra a try before making your decision. Let us know your thoughts when you are able to try one or both of them.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Back in the olden days when you could go to a friend’s house for gear & coffee, I had the opportunity to play a few of the SS models that @bluehugh2 has briefly been the custodian of and they were consistently excellent in terms of tone, playability, neck profile, fretwork etc. 

IMO the PRS will sound more like a vintage Strat vs. the Ultra which is loaded with Noiseless pickups. 

I wish I could get past the SS headstock, but I sold a killer chambered Suhr “54” because of aesthetics so fat chance of that ever happening for a PRS.

If you want traditional tones & aesthetics, have you considered the Am. Original series? The 60s has a chunky C neck with 9.5” radius & large frets.

+1 on TGS if you decide to go the PRS route.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

davetcan said:


> I'll never sell my 89/90 Ultra. A lot of Strats have come and gone over the years but they've all been sold because of the Ultra. That includes Suhr and Andersons. Haven't tried a Silver Sky, or one of the newer Ultra's but there really is no need.


Sounds like you’re the dog that’s caught the car.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

davetcan said:


> I'll never sell my 89/90 Ultra. A lot of Strats have come and gone over the years but they've all been sold because of the Ultra. That includes Suhr and Andersons. Haven't tried a Silver Sky, or one of the newer Ultra's but there really is no need.


i tried, oh lord did i try to pry those mighty fingers open; lying in bed at night ready to jump the moment it was posted in the FS section. But alas, with age comes wisdom, and you are wise beyond your years.....


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Roryfan said:


> Back in the olden days when you could go to a friend’s house for gear & coffee....


LMAO!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

StratCat said:


> i tried, oh lord did i try to pry those mighty fingers open; lying in bed at night ready to jump the moment it was posted in the FS section. But alas, with age comes wisdom, and you are wise beyond your years.....


My years are catching up, quickly.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Jimi D said:


> I actually was comparing the Silver Sky to my '65 AVRI; the neck radii are the same on these two guitars and the pickups sound pretty similar (Grey Bottoms on the AVRI)... Basically, as a died-in-the-wool PRS fanboi (I own 7 core PRSi) I really liked the idea of a Silver Sky and thought maybe I'd forgo Fender except for my Tele, but when I back-to-backed the SS and my '65, I was either on the fence or actually preferred my '65 AVRI across the board. There's no doubt the PRS Silver Sky is an absolutely first-rate Strat-style git-fiddle, but so's my Fender. In the end I let my hands and ears decide and I stayed with what I have...
> 
> ^^^ I second the recommendation to go to The Guitar Shop if you're thinking of buying PRS; they're first rate people.



I wanted one the other year and the salesman I deal with said basically the same thing. I have a '62 AVRI and he said they would be very similar, different but not worth the extra $1800ish I would have to pay out after selling my Strat. If I had a PRS dealer closer than 7 hours away this might be a different story.


----------

